# Anyone knows how to register a company in Australia?



## midori

I am a graduate from UQ, want to do some business between Aussie and my country, any suggestion? thanks in advance.


----------



## Wanderer

If you're still in Q then do a search on the Queensland Government website for there's a state department that has a section in regard to small businesses, a one stop shop kind of thing - can't remember what the name of dept. is myself but a search will find it.

They ought to have info re any State requirements and for Taxation and registration federally with ASC etc., that varying with type/size of business and if you are talking of sole proprietor registration requirements will be minimal.


----------



## midori

thanks a lot!


----------



## johnboucher

*Re*

Thanks for your tips.


----------



## Henry_Jakson

Company registration in Australia is a very easy and straight forward process. Provided that you consulted your lawyer or accountant and need to register a company limited – it can all be done on-line.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

Incorporate your new company - Pty Ltd company or other - automatically and electronically online in minutes, 24/7, and instantly receive all the associated legally required documents, including:

*

ASIC Certificate of Company Registration
*

Australian Company Number ( ACN )
*

'After Incorporation Documents' (share certificates, company register etc.)
*

'Before Incorporation Documents' (consents, agreements to take up shares etc.)


----------



## Chrissie

Austrade (Australian Trade Commission) - The Australian Government's trade and investment development agency - Austrade
try this link - the aussie Govt. has grants and programs to assist in export/import.


----------

